# Headlight Reflector for a Live Steam C19



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been playing with a string of warm LED from some Christmas lights I aquired the day after. 
Do you guys put a reflector in the main headlight of an live steam accucraft engine or just mount the LED in there.

It seems it would be nicer with some type of reflector 

Andrew


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew, I've had good luck with a 2 AA cell Maglite reflector. I just cut them down to fit a particular light housing. This reflector holds a 5 mm LED nicely. You can get them on line at:
http://theconsumerlink.com/Maglite/list/AAPARTS/104


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

*Hi Andrew' I use brass to make my reflectors. Then polish them up so they shine like a Diamond & a short blast of clear acrylic to preserve the shine. This way the white LED's look like a Golden Glow light.*


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

You can get chrome platting kits from micromark, and chrome plate any reflector you machine. Here is a video of an engine with home made chrome reflectors and sunny yellow LED's shot near dusk:


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

Mark, 

Your head-light mod looks great... I've been experimenting with some different warm glow LED's myself. Mind sharing the specifications and source of your "sunny yellow" LED's? 

Michael


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Golden White LED's. #T-1 is (3mm) dia & # T-3/4 is (5mm) dia. At Richmond Controls Co Po Box 1467, Richmond Texas 77406-1467 Telephone; (281) 342-4895


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

Miniatronics Corp. has a wonderful selection of various colored LEDs in two sizes. The white LEDs are 3mm and 5mm dia. They have a light blue haze around the edge of the light, and look a lot like an arc light, as those used by the electric traction high speed interurban cars on their own right-of-ways. The LEDs come with a dropping resistor to enable using up to 15 volts DC to power the liight. 
They also have also a "Yeloglo" LED Which simulates the headlights of steam locos. These are also in 3mm and 5mm diameter. Their website is. They have a 28 page catalogue costing $5.00, which they include with any order free of charge. You can order online as I have done many times. They ship with 2-3 days. ( I have no stock in the company!). 
Alex


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't know what happened, but Miniatronics website is . 
Alex


----------



## shaysteam05 (Jul 19, 2008)

miniatronics.com


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

Michael,

Larry has the source - Richmond Controls. I used the 3mm size, "Golden White" (sorry I incorrectly called them "Sunny yellow" earlier). I have used these LED's on several locomotives now, including a K-27, a Shay, my Frank S, and the Berk you saw in the video. In each case I simply selected a resistor that gave me the look I wanted for the battery I planned to use. I have used both flashlight reflectors and homemade reflectors. Adding a working headlamp isn't that hard, and the results are well worth it.

-Mark


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all for the prompt response, I will get to it!

I have a string of warm glow Christmas lights that I will have to experiment with (they were very cheap). I just have to go pickup some resistors.

Andrew


----------



## macbookman13 (Jan 22, 2008)

I turn reflectors out of aluminum bolts. They are easy to make and polish up nicely.


----------

